# Wider wheel for ZTR advisable?



## CajunRider (Feb 9, 2005)

I have a Gravely ZT1440 ZTR. The rear wheels are so narrow they often cut ruts on the grass any time the lawn is a little wet. Has any one here replace their ZTR wheels with some thing wider so it won't tear up the lawn?


----------

